# Monthly Price for 5 acres



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well this job I took last sunday 12-22-13 at 6am and I gave them my per visit price.

Now they are asking me for a monthly price. after I told them I only do per visit no seasonal

Some history on this site
In Oct I pass on it Since only would pay less 9k for season.

The guy took it and walk off on the 2nd snowfall. He told me he spent his first 2 payments on Ice melt for the lot of $2500 on 2 treatments for Ice and 1 treatment on his first snow fall on 12-14-13

Blue is where the snow can be piled over the curb

Takes me one V plow 9.6 and 11' box on a tractor less 2 hrs each

I had problem finding salt but I can get some now so that's not a problem

I know my price I need no help on that. I need help on a Monthly how many plow and how many salt runs should I figure. I figure I better make it high. You and I know they going counter offer me a price .

For this month I plowed 3 snows and salted 5 storms


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotta ask, what is your 10yr average # of events? is that 3 plows & 5 salts normal? Figuring the salt averages may be trickier then the plowing.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Just take your 10 year average, and add 1 extra plow, and 2 extra salts, per month and call it good. It sounds to me you have them over a barrel. Make it profitable and add to it if you think they will counter offer on your price. Know the minimum you will go and still make a profit. Don't drop any lower than that figure.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

BC Handyman;1701350 said:


> Gotta ask, what is your 10yr average # of events? is that 3 plows & 5 salts normal? Figuring the salt averages may be trickier then the plowing.


I don't know my 10 year but can get 5 year off my computer at the shop

Yes that's normal for Dec
next 3 months can be a killer

last 3 winters we had record breaking snow falls Seem like each year we get more and more inches

I wonder if I take my price x 15-20 days


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

9 plows and 15 salts per month?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

10k per month for six months......


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Buswell Forest;1701905 said:


> 9 plows and 15 salts per month?


That's what I was thinking

Funny part is The guy I talk to is on Vacation till Jan 2nd and We have snow in forecast for Jan 1st 4-6'' I have no contact.I'll wait on a phone call again

Just e-mail of my price and Scope of work that the guy and I discuss on the phone


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

You said you had a seasonal price yes? Season is most likely Dec-March. I'm guessing you had a number of events in mind when the initial quote was made. December is over. Seasonal x.75 for remaining number of events, divided by three.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Sawboy;1702113 said:


> You said you had a seasonal price yes? Season is most likely Dec-March. I'm guessing you had a number of events in mind when the initial quote was made. December is over. Seasonal x.75 for remaining number of events, divided by three.


Yes I had one in Oct it was broke up from Nov to March for 5 payments

Dec is always a slow month. So thinking I go with what 4 payments divide it by 3

You know how they pay. They will be a month behind on payment So I wont see Jan $$ till Feb

Since Summer work Im still waiting on $1250 now waiting on the Snow $$$

I wonder if I get them pay for Jan up front before I do any work?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

5 months makes each month .20 of the equation.

So take your seasonal, multiply by .80 and divide by four. Also, if you're still waiting on money from summer?.......well, then I'd say "pay me the summer $$ you owe, AND the bill for last snow". If they don't, I'd walk. No reason to get in deeper with them.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Contract clause: There shall be a late fee imposed when payment is 15 days past due. This late fee shall be $200, or 5% of the payment due, whichever is greater.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

I would have them pay jan upfront.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

I will never understand why the service industry standard is when the work is needed done right away and then you allow them to wait so long to get paid for PRIME SERVICES RENDERED. I had a large company want to try that with me this season. They offered the Industry standard 60 days to pay me. I said that doesn't work for my business. They said that's how they pay all of their other contractors. I said you have your methods of payments, but I have my methods of getting paid. Sure I want the work, but been doing this too long. I eventually got the job. But I have their company credit card on file. I bill them out after every storm. They ok the invoice and I run their card for the total amount. These big companies have long been stringing out the little guys wanting big work. It's time to be paid in a timely fashion. Dang near everything else in this world is paid either right away or even before you get your product. They still owe you money from the Summer, then why would you want to put yourself further into debt with them? I am hiring, will you come work for me? I might pay you in 6 months or we can work out a deal where I will offer you even more work.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

DodgeBlizzard;1704495 said:


> I will never understand why the service industry standard is when the work is needed done right away and then you allow them to wait so long to get paid for PRIME SERVICES RENDERED. I had a large company want to try that with me this season. They offered the Industry standard 60 days to pay me. I said that doesn't work for my business. They said that's how they pay all of their other contractors. I said you have your methods of payments, but I have my methods of getting paid. Sure I want the work, but been doing this too long. I eventually got the job. But I have their company credit card on file. I bill them out after every storm. They ok the invoice and I run their card for the total amount. These big companies have long been stringing out the little guys wanting big work. It's time to be paid in a timely fashion. Dang near everything else in this world is paid either right away or even before you get your product. They still owe you money from the Summer, then why would you want to put yourself further into debt with them? I am hiring, will you come work for me? I might pay you in 6 months or we can work out a deal where I will offer you even more work.


I hate to but I need start doing that with a credit card

I get paid takes time with there BS tape.
I have a factory, there turn around is about 90 days I been working for them since they open back in 1989 only lost it twice and them companies didn't like 90 day pay out Its a full service contact 365 days But this I deal with people face to face Un like this job its My face looking at there e-mails or phone calls to Ohio.

Update They sent me what they going pay and I return what I will charge 
Will see what happens now 
So far They sent me request to service the job Total of that 2 storms at my price was 2500 approved and there monthly price contact they sent me was 4 payments of 1700 They wanting me to sign 
They want a high level of service at a low price Its a waiting game now.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

I must be confused, you billed them 3k for two storms and they want to pay you 7k for the rest of the season?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

jrs.landscaping;1705035 said:


> I must be confused, you billed them 3k for two storms and they want to pay you 7k for the rest of the season?


Yep
I sent my price and they came back counter offer of double there first offer But was close to my price but wasn't my price I replied back I cant go any lower I told them that was my best price. So Im waiting see they will meet my price.
I don't need the job to live on I care less if I get it or not.
This will make my 35th lot and will make my route go from 8hrs to 12 hrs x 5 rigs.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Antlerart06;1705236 said:


> Yep
> I sent my price and they came back counter offer of double there first offer But was close to my price but wasn't my price I replied back I cant go any lower I told them that was my best price. So Im waiting see they will meet my price.
> I don't need the job to live on I care less if I get it or not.
> This will make my 35th lot and will make my route go from 8hrs to 12 hrs x 5 rigs.


Update They agreed to my price damn it :laughing:


----------



## BossPlow614 (May 27, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard;1704495 said:


> I will never understand why the service industry standard is when the work is needed done right away and then you allow them to wait so long to get paid for PRIME SERVICES RENDERED. I had a large company want to try that with me this season. They offered the Industry standard 60 days to pay me. I said that doesn't work for my business. They said that's how they pay all of their other contractors. I said you have your methods of payments, but I have my methods of getting paid. Sure I want the work, but been doing this too long. I eventually got the job. But I have their company credit card on file. I bill them out after every storm. They ok the invoice and I run their card for the total amount. These big companies have long been stringing out the little guys wanting big work. It's time to be paid in a timely fashion. Dang near everything else in this world is paid either right away or even before you get your product. They still owe you money from the Summer, then why would you want to put yourself further into debt with them? I am hiring, will you come work for me? I might pay you in 6 months or we can work out a deal where I will offer you even more work.


I'm a firm believer in this also. If a client's credit card isn't on file, they're billed monthly (whether per visit, hourly, or monthly rate) & its net 15. Services suspended when payment is 10 days late after the 15. The service is done right away & we should be paid in a timely matter.

I'd laugh if a management co offered net 60.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

DodgeBlizzard;1704495 said:


> I will never understand why the service industry standard is when the work is needed done right away and then you allow them to wait so long to get paid for PRIME SERVICES RENDERED. I had a large company want to try that with me this season. They offered the Industry standard 60 days to pay me. I said that doesn't work for my business. They said that's how they pay all of their other contractors. I said you have your methods of payments, but I have my methods of getting paid. Sure I want the work, but been doing this too long. I eventually got the job. But I have their company credit card on file. I bill them out after every storm. They ok the invoice and I run their card for the total amount. These big companies have long been stringing out the little guys wanting big work. It's time to be paid in a timely fashion. Dang near everything else in this world is paid either right away or even before you get your product. They still owe you money from the Summer, then why would you want to put yourself further into debt with them? I am hiring, will you come work for me? I might pay you in 6 months or we can work out a deal where I will offer you even more work.


Agree with this very much. If someone wants to pay longer then net 30 days then their price goes up. Have been called out on this more then once and it is very simple, if I have to wait for my money, they can pay more for it, want it done for less money, find a way to get me paid.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

Antlerart06;1705955 said:


> Update They agreed to my price damn it :laughing:


Carefull what you wish for eh? Good to hear you got it at your price, happy plowingThumbs Up


----------

